# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  lancer Zeves depuis java et importer un fichier .tex cr

## harhour85

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai conu une interface qui offre le moyen de crer un fichier xml, le transformer avec xslt en fichier .tex et puis je souhaite importer ce dernier sous Z-EVES pour le vrifier.
Et l,je me bloque: J'arrive pas  lancer Z-EVES..
Comment pourrais je le lancer et importer mon fichier .Tex


J'ai essay ce code pour lancer Z-EVES mais a marche pas:


```

```

Merci d'avance

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Comment lancez vous cela depuis la console cmd de windows?
Quelle est l'erreur remonte par le code Java?

- W

----------


## raw86

Salut ,
j'ai entrain de faire le mme principe presque ,
"J'ai conu une interface qui offre le moyen de crer un fichier xml, le transformer avec xslt en fichier .tex" 
Et l,je me bloque: J'arrive pas  faire cette transformation, Comment faire cette tape ?? ::cry::

----------

